# Weed Killer



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, this is something that has fairly surprised me.

Dubai Garden Centre and Ace Hardware do not stock or sell weed killer.

Does anyone know who actually sells the stuff so I can kill the weeds on my driveway or is it banned here for some reason?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll ask the gardeners here at work and see if they come up with something........


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG that was hard work - talk about slapstick. 

Anyway looks as though you'll have a problem purchasing weed killer out here so allegedly an excellent alternative is either boiling water and vinegar or white vinegar with teaspoon of dish soap (the soap in the mixture will act as a good adhesive to the weed)


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh remember to make sure you don't sprinkle the vinegar anywhere near any plants you wish to maintain


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Will give it a try but I'm somewhat dubious! Cheers


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Will give it a try but I'm somewhat dubious! Cheers


Let me know if it works and if so, will give it a whirl on my weeds. Yep am using you as my Guinea Pig


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Weed is the better plant here, it grows without water...!


----------

